# Earth tremor in via longa??



## mixme (Mar 1, 2009)

I am completely freaked out!
I live in vialonga, in one of the high rises there, and not up to 10 minutes ago,, about 1.35am, the whole flat shook!! the glasses rattled in the shelves and the glass table shook! For those living in Portugal, Vialonga is situated on the hills!! I'm so freaked out!!:confused2:


----------



## tracyann (Sep 24, 2009)

It woke us in Estoril. Strangest sound I have ever heard!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.aysor.am/en/news/2009/12/17/portugal-earthquake/

Jo xxx


----------



## mixme (Mar 1, 2009)

I just saw on the news that there was an underwater earthquake off the coast of Portugal, near Faro about the same time I felt that tremor: (


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Just as well all the recent buildings have to be built to withstand earthquakes, Portugal does get a quite a few earthquakes off the coast, mostly down south.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We had a bit of it in Spain, I didnt feel a thing (!!!!), but apparently it was felt in Málaga!

Jo xxx


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

twas a biggish one this time, my place was shaking for a while, was having a nice dream too and then the earth moved,,,, 

this was 5.5 with the US Geological service and 6.3 with the spanish measurements, I had a 4.5 in Dubai last year and they evacuated half the buildings in the town, good thing it was so early in the morning here in Albufeira


----------



## murdock (May 20, 2009)

I live in Tunes inland from coast ,woke me up never had a experiance like that, does it happen often here , is it something to be worried about


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

we are over in spain for christmas and didn't feel a thing
John999


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

jojo said:


> We had a bit of it in Spain, I didnt feel a thing (!!!!), but apparently it was felt in Málaga!
> 
> Jo xxx



Yep JOJO we felt it in Gibraltar. and the sea made the weirdest sounds. The strength was 6.1


----------

